# Spanish disinfectants and brands



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

for real

Those of you who've read my other threads know myself and Mr Meetloaf are in Moraira as part of our search for our Spanish home. We've come here in a motorhome. I've been trying to buy a replacement for my Dettox spray, important in the circs with the manically high temps, but I can't find any product which declares itself to be disinfectant. Can anyone help? Is there a particular brand name or a place to go which sells it? I've tried various Mercadonas on our journey and MasyMas. Many thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> for real
> 
> Those of you who've read my other threads know myself and Mr Meetloaf are in Moraira as part of our search for our Spanish home. We've come here in a motorhome. I've been trying to buy a replacement for my Dettox spray, important in the circs with the manically high temps, but I can't find any product which declares itself to be disinfectant. Can anyone help? Is there a particular brand name or a place to go which sells it? I've tried various Mercadonas on our journey and MasyMas. Many thanks.


there are tons - _desinfectante_ is the word to look out for

mercadona have an own brand Bosque Verde _ LIMPIADOR DESINFECTANTE ANTIBACTERIAS SIN LEJIA PISTOLA, BOSQUE VERDE, BOTELLA 750 cc_

that's an antibacterial disinfectant without bleach in a pistol spray




just doing my online shop & copied it from the website


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't think they really do disinfectant. When we had dogs I was on the lookout for Jeyes fluid. The only thing I could find was Zootal and it stinks. I asked a Spanish friend of mine who said they use bleach for everything!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Bleach is pretty much order of the day in our household. Anything with Bosque Verde on the label is usually pretty good quality though...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> there are tons - _desinfectante_ is the word to look out for
> 
> mercadona have an own brand Bosque Verde _ LIMPIADOR DESINFECTANTE ANTIBACTERIAS SIN LEJIA PISTOLA, BOSQUE VERDE, BOTELLA 750 cc_
> 
> that's an antibacterial disinfectant without bleach in a pistol spray


Yep, that's what I use too!


----------

